
Catch-up immunization schedule for persons aged 4 months–18 years who start late - tareqak
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/schedules/hcp/imz/catchup.html
======
tareqak
In case you're interested in how this thread trended:
[http://hnrankings.info/19383765/](http://hnrankings.info/19383765/) .

------
nraynaud
I love how incredibly complicated all this is.

When I prepared for my visa for the US, there were complicated vaccine
requirements, my doctor did her best to try to comply.

I still had one missing when I went to the embassy-approved ripoff doctor.

------
cosmic_shame
Is this new?

~~~
schoen
It looks like it's been updated for 2019, but it's present in the Internet
Archive since 2013.

